# Shimano Tiagra 16 2 Gang Big Game Multi Rolle



## redbullcarsten (18. August 2022)

Verkaufe Shimano Tiagra 16 Big Game Multi Rolle
Top Zustand,  Neuwertig nur einmal gefischt 
290 ,- plus 4,95 Euro Versand innerhalb Deutschlands


----------

